# Schengen visa



## ibrown (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi

My wife who is a non-eu has join me in the UK as spouse, they hold the uk residence permit card. does she need to have a visa to visit Switzerland for a holiday? if so where does one apply?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may come down to what country she is from. Someone with a US passport can visit Switzerland for up to 90 days, as can someone from Taiwan.

Take a look at this from the Swiss Embassy website https://www.eda.admin.ch/countries/...-ch/up-90-days/do-i-need-a-schengen-visa.html There are links to the listing of visa requirements for each country, and another link explaining where to apply for a Swiss visa if she needs one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi ibrown, at the moment I believe a UK resident can spend 90 days in Switzerland. I don't know if this will change with Brexit though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andrew8 said:


> Hi ibrown, at the moment I believe a UK resident can spend 90 days in Switzerland. I don't know if this will change with Brexit though


No, as Bev posted above, the requirement for a Schengen visa is determind by a person's nationality / passport, not by where they are resident.

https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/who-needs-schengen-visa/


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mmm I see. I know people doing this but I guess they are "getting away with it" instead of having their paperwork in order. My apologies.


----------

